# Finish for Desert Ironwood



## StatProf (Jan 24, 2009)

Alright Guys and Gals,

Y'all did such a great job talking me through finishing BOW that I am asking for help again (gorgeous pen by the way). How 'bout for DI? I tried Russ' CA/BLO method and it didn't take very well. It could be operator error, though.

Any ideas?

Thanks,
Kyle


----------



## eskimo (Jan 24, 2009)

Kyle,

I've always had good luck with CA & Desert Ironwood.  One trick you might try is to apply a sanding sealer before you start with the CA.  Also, I always burnish the wood after sanding, let it sit for an hour or so to cool down, then lightly sand along the grain before moving on to CA.

If you're not familiar, burnishing is accomplished by taking a handful of the shavings from your turning and by holding them in a paper towel, press them against the blank while it is still spinning on the lathe until you begin to feel a heat buildup.  I've found that this process helps prepare the wood for the finish.

Be sure and allow the wood to cool before applying CA, otherwise the CA will begin to set as soon as it touches the warm material.

Good luck,
Bob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've had good results with lacquer to finish DI


----------



## KenV (Jan 24, 2009)

I have used CA -- and need to with some spalt/rot in some of the wood, have use lacquer and have just polished the wood without a surface coat.  This stuff is dense dense dense when solid and does not need much if any finish to look and feel good.


----------



## Rudy Vey (Jan 25, 2009)

I use only CA and they come out great. I do not see a benefit from the BLO.


----------

